# Multiple IDs & passwords for single Wifi Router ?!



## stefanels (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello all... i-am in a dilemma, i have a wireless router with 200Mbps+ internet connection and i want to make like 3 or 4 usernames (for each ID a different password) on a single router... because i have some neighbors and i want to share with them my WiFi connection but i need to make different usernames & passwords with different bandwidths... My router is TP-LINK TL-WR1043ND and i have 3x 9dBi antennas on it...

Can PLEASE anybody tell me how to do it... THANKS


----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2014)

Maybe a router with Guest access other wise i hope you don't get caught as i am pritty sure it be against your ISP rules.


----------



## stefanels (Oct 13, 2014)

So sharing your internet connection with others it's not legal at all, even i going to share with them for free?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2014)

guest networks or RADUIS servers


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 13, 2014)

You need to broadcast a different SSID with different encryption for each wireless network you want to "segregate". Your wi-fi AP might be a little under-powered for the task. Additionally you may want to consider distance between you and your neighbors as a pair of wave-guide antennas might be a good idea as well.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2014)

stefanels said:


> So sharing your internet connection with others it's not legal at all, even i going to share with them for free?



You would have to check with your ISP site at least i would of thought they would have the details on there. I was just putting it out there so you were aware that is all.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2014)

Your router has a guest access. Why are you even asking this its in the manual

You can have up to four different networks if I remember dual band and Guest

Not  sure if you can do bandwidth shaping though


----------

